# Ultra Lo-Salt "Clear Pickle" Pop's Curing brine



## pops6927

Ok, I can only have under 1500 mg of salt per day (a small teaspoon or less). So, I am experimenting again, like I did with Pop's Curing Brine, using only the salt contained in the Cure #1 ingredient! I also added ½ cup of sugar substitute (Stevia) 0 calorie. I named it "Pop's Clear Pickle Curing Brine" as you can see by the photo!









It is, to a gallon of water, a heaping tablespoon (1 ounce) of Cure # 1 and a half cup of Stevia stirred together, then injected into the side of pork loin in 3 spots in each end to make sure it gets cured thoroughly! I will let it sit in the cure for at least 14 days. then smoke it until it gets to 150° internal. Cool and slice!


----------



## SmokinAl

Be interested to see how that turns out Pops!
Al


----------

